# Fahrradnavi: Garmin & OpenMTBMap Workshop



## bfri (4. November 2012)

*Update Januar 2014:*
*Neuauflage Workshop im Winter 2014 *
*Hier anmelden!*

--------------------------------------------------------
Hallo!

Nachdem ich von einigen Leuten schon angesprochen wurde, ob ich ihnen nicht zeigen kann, wie man sich eine Karte auf das Garmin spielt, kam die Idee auf, die Winterzeit zu nutzen und zu diesem Thema einen *abendlichen Workshop* zu veranstalten, um dieses und andere Themen vorzustellen und um sich einfach mal über die unterschiedlichen Möglichkeiten und Vorgehensweisen auszutauschen.

Zusammen mit uwe50 und Kokomikou bieten wir daher einen

*Kostenlosen Garmin & OpenMTBMap Workshop*

an.

*Freie Plätze:* *0 von 10*

*Wir sind leider ausgebucht. Wenn jemand auf die Warteliste möchte, einfach melden. Falls jemand abspringt, kann dann nachgerückt werden.

Warteliste:*

micha_12
*Angedachte Agenda:*


Welche Programme brauche ich und wo gibt es sie?
Installation der Programme
Kostenlose Karte: OpenMTBMap herunterladen, installieren, Darstellungsmodi
Ganze Karte oder Kartenteile aufs Garmin überspielen
Garmin Geräte (Edge 705, Edge 800, Oregon) und ihre Eigenheiten
Einen Track am PC planen/erstellen und mit dem Garmin abfahren
Einen Track aus dem Internet herunterladen und zum Abfahren aufs Garmin überspielen
Openstreetmap Einführung
*Durchführung*
Wir haben einen* Büroraum mit Beamer und WLAN*. Jeder kann sein *Garmin und seinen Laptop mitbringen*. Wir werden die notwendige Software und Karten vorher schon herunterladen und direkt zur Verfügung stellen (CD oder Sticks), so dass wir keine langen Wartezeiten durch die Downloads haben.
Je nach Zeit und Interesse kann das eine oder andere Thema übersprungen oder weggelassen werden.

*Wann und Wo?*
Donnerstag, 22.11.2012
um 19:00 Uhr
in Eschborn-Niederhöchstadt

*Anmeldung*
Wenn du ein Garmin Gerät, Zeit und Interesse hast, bitte hier im Thread melden.
*Die Teilnehmerzahl ist erst einmal auf 10 Teilnehmer begrenzt*.  Solange Plätze verfügbar sind, erhält jeder Interessent eine Anmeldebestätigung per PN und darin auch die genaue Adresse sowie Anfahrtsbeschreibung.

*Weitere Hinweise*
Da wir selbst alle nur Garmin Geräte haben, macht der Workshop auch nur Sinn, wenn du selbst auch ein Garmin Gerät nutzt. Von anderen Herstellern haben wir keine Ahnung und können auch nicht wirklich unterstützen. Dieser Workshop ist ein erster Versuch, um sich gegenseitig auszutauschen und zu lernen. Daher erwartet kein professionelles Seminar, sondern kommt lieber mit den geringsten Erwartungen. 

So, wer hat überhaupt Zeit und Interesse?

Viele Grüße
Bfri, Uwe50 & Kokomikou


----------



## tom194 (5. November 2012)

Hallo Birger

super das es nun den Termin gibt und ich bin auf jeden Fall dabei


gruß Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karsten13 (5. November 2012)

Moin,

dann melde ich mich doch mal als #2  an 

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Kombinatschef (5. November 2012)

Hey, super Initiative   
(jetzt, wo ich mich alleine durch das Thema gefressen habe, aber noch nicht alles verdaut habe ) 

Bin am 22.11. busy, wenn also noch einmal geworkshopt wird, bitte wieder im Forum melden


----------



## bfri (5. November 2012)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Bin am 22.11. busy, wenn also noch einmal geworkshopt wird, bitte wieder im Forum melden


Machen wir, wenn es noch Nachfrage und positives Feedback gibt.


----------



## TiJoe (6. November 2012)

Moin, moin!

Tolle Aktion von euch!

Ich wäre gerne dabei!

Gruß Joe


----------



## Tiefdruck1 (6. November 2012)

Tolle Idee! Auf so etwas habe ich lange gewartet. Mein Problem: Bin Apple-User. Macht das trotzdem für mich Sinn?

Anyway: Ich möchte mich hiermit gerne trotzdem anmelden, da ich bestimmt eine Menge lerne! Kann ich etwas mitbringen? Bier, Brezn oder sonstwas?

PN-Bestätigung kommt dann?


----------



## bfri (6. November 2012)

Tiefdruck1 schrieb:


> Tolle Idee! Auf so etwas habe ich lange gewartet. Mein Problem: Bin Apple-User. Macht das trotzdem für mich Sinn?


Garmin BaseCamp gibt es auch für den Mac. Das kannst du dir ja schon mal installieren, wenn du es nicht hast. OpenMTBMap kannst du auch für den Mac konvertieren. Für Premiumuser gibt es auch einen Direct Download für den Mac, so dass die Konvertierung wegfällt. Ansonsten musst du etwas Transferleistung erbringen oder Windows auf einer Virtual Disc installieren. 



> Anyway: Ich möchte mich hiermit gerne trotzdem anmelden, da ich bestimmt eine Menge lerne! Kann ich etwas mitbringen? Bier, Brezn oder sonstwas?


Wenn du uns was Gutes tun möchtest, immer gerne. 



> PN-Bestätigung kommt dann?


Ist schon raus.


----------



## Friendlyman (6. November 2012)

Hallo - super - ich bin dabei.
Viele Grüße
Wolfgang


----------



## tillibebek (6. November 2012)

Habe kein solches Gerät, aber das ist eine klasse Initiative von dir! Hut ab!


----------



## bfri (7. November 2012)

So, 9 von 10 Plätzen sind besetzt. Einen Platz haben wir noch, wer möchte noch dabei sein, letzte Chance? 



tillibebek schrieb:


> Habe kein solches Gerät, aber das ist eine klasse Initiative von dir! Hut ab!



Vielen Dank für das Lob!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomtomba (10. November 2012)

Dann würde ich Platz nr 10 nehmen wenn er noch frei ist. 

lg Tom

btw..hab bei Base Camp ein "Registry Probem" wenn ich das aktuelle Update installiere....


----------



## bfri (12. November 2012)

Damit wären wir für den ersten Termin ausgebucht.  Fall es noch weiteres Interesse gibt, einfach melden. Vielleicht springt noch jemand ab, so dass andere nach rücken können oder man macht einen Folgetermin.


----------



## Klein-Holgi (13. November 2012)

Ohhh...dann würde ich mich mal als erster Nachrücker einreihen, falls jemand ausfällt.

Hab zwar leider nur ein älteres Etrex, aber vielleicht hat das ähnliche Eigenheite wie die neuen Garmins


----------



## TiJoe (13. November 2012)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> Ohhh...dann würde ich mich mal als erster Nachrücker einreihen, falls jemand ausfällt.
> 
> Hab zwar leider nur ein älteres Etrex, aber vielleicht hat das ähnliche Eigenheite wie die neuen Garmins



N'Abend Holger! 

Vielleicht darfst Du ja doch noch mit, wenn ich verspreche dich auf meinen Schoß zu setzen...

Würde mich freuen wenn es klappte! 

Gruß Joe


----------



## Klein-Holgi (13. November 2012)

TiJoe schrieb:


> .... wenn es *klappte*!



Apropos: Ich würde mir auch einen Klappstuhl mitbringen, falls es daran scheintern sollte. Joes Schoß wäre dann die 2.-beste Alternative, aber wenns klappen würde, würde ich mich auch freuen


----------



## MisterCool (13. November 2012)

Tiefdruck1 schrieb:


> Mein Problem: Bin Apple-User. Macht das trotzdem für mich Sinn?



Bin auch Apple user und habe problemlos die Garmin SW installiert (BaseCamp, MapInstall und MapManger). Etwas komplizierter ist es die OSM Karten auf den Mac zu installieren, wenn sie nicht bereits in dem für Mac benötigten Format (gmap) bereitgestellt werden. Auf der bekannten OSM Seite

http://openmtbmap.org/de/download/macosx/

gibt es Mac kompatible OSM Karten. Nur eine ist kostenlos (Österreich), der Rest nur für registrierte User.

Zum Probieren, damit du in dem Kurs mitmachen kannst, würde die Karte Österreichs reichen.
Welches Garmin hast du?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tiefdruck1 (14. November 2012)

@MisterCool: Basecamp habe ich installiert. Nervig ist, dass Basecamp Freeware-Topo-Karten nur mit dem angeschlossenen Gerät darstellt.

Habe das etrex 30 aus letztem Jahr.

Ich habe schon eine Dtl und eine Alpen-Karte auf SD. Für eine OSM-Installation war ich bislang anscheinend zu blöd. 

Wär cool, wenn Du mir vor Ort helfen könntest...


----------



## MisterCool (14. November 2012)

Tiefdruck1 schrieb:


> @MisterCool: Basecamp habe ich installiert. Nervig ist, dass Basecamp Freeware-Topo-Karten nur mit dem angeschlossenen Gerät darstellt.



Das stimmt nicht. Ich habe alle OSM Karten auf dem Mac und sie werden auch ohne den Etrex dargestellt. Ich muss den Etrex nur dann anschliessen, wenn ich die mit dem Etrex mitgelieferte Karte Deutschland light (Bayern) sehen will.




Tiefdruck1 schrieb:


> @MisterCool
> 
> Ich habe schon eine Dtl und eine Alpen-Karte auf SD. Für eine OSM-Installation war ich bislang anscheinend zu blöd.
> 
> Wär cool, wenn Du mir vor Ort helfen könntest...



Leider bin ich nicht dabei, aber wenn du die Karten in dem passenden Mac Format gmap runterlädst (wie die freiladbare Karte Österreichs) dann reicht ein Doppelklick auf die gmap Datei


----------



## micha_12 (14. November 2012)

Hi Birger,
dann bin ich wohl zu spät  , melde mich aber mal für die Warteliste an, vielleicht klappts ja noch. Oder wenn's ne Wiederholung gibt
LG Michael


----------



## Klein-Holgi (15. November 2012)

Ich hoffe ja noch, dass wenns nur 11 oder wie jetzt 12 sind, wir uns vielleicht doch ein bisschen zusammenkuscheln können


----------



## bfri (16. November 2012)

Hallo *Klein-Holgi*,

wir hatten einen ersten "Absprung". Daher konntest du nachrücken.  Ich habe dir weitere Informationen per PN geschickt.

*@Tiefdruck1*
Ich denke, ich werde für den Workshop vorher auch die MacOSX Karte für Hessen herunterladen. Dann kannst du damit experimentieren.

Ansonsten kann ich nur jedem empfehlen, Felix für sein Projekt OpenMTBMap eine Spende zukommen zu lassen und ihn zu unterstützen. Damit hat man auch Zugriff auf alle Downloads. 
Das ist auf jeden Fall günstiger als eine Garmin Karte und auch nicht zu viel verlangt, wenn man bedenkt, dass er Vollzeit 60-70 Stunden pro Woche an dem Projekt, den Karten und Updates sitzt.  

Viele Grüße
Bfri


----------



## TiJoe (16. November 2012)

bfri schrieb:


> Hallo *Klein-Holgi*,
> 
> wir hatten einen ersten "Absprung". Daher konntest du nachrücken.  Ich habe dir weitere Informationen per PN geschickt.



Sehr schön! 

Müssen wir eigentlich noch spezielle Dinge mitbringen / vorbereiten?

Gruß Joe


----------



## bfri (16. November 2012)

TiJoe schrieb:


> Müssen wir eigentlich noch spezielle Dinge mitbringen / vorbereiten?


Laptop, Garmin Device + USB-Kabel. 

Eventuell noch SD-Karten-Leser bzw. Micro-SD-Karten-Adapter für den Laptop. Eine Karte direkt auf die SD-Karte zu übertragen geht wesentlich schneller als im Gerät über USB-Kabel.

Wer noch freue USB-Sticks hat, kann die auch gerne mit bringen.

Gruß
Bfri


----------



## Klein-Holgi (16. November 2012)

Hallo! 

das freut mich wirklich sehr!!! Danke für die Nachricht per PN.


----------



## tomtomba (19. November 2012)

Fahre am Donnerstag mit dem Auto von Kelkheim (City) über Bad Soden und Schwalbach nach NDH...wenn jemand einen Lift braucht/möchte....gerne per pm...

lg
Tom

Liederbach ginge auch noch....


----------



## karsten13 (22. November 2012)

Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TiJoe (23. November 2012)

Auch meinerseits nochmal ein dickes "Dankeschön" an Birger und Urs!!!

Ich hoffe ich kann alles Gelernte auch adäquat um-, bzw. einsetzen... ;-))

Gruß Joe


----------



## Klein-Holgi (23. November 2012)

Ja vielen Dank! Tolle Aktion! Jetzt werde ich das trotz des erbämlichen Wetters wohl gleich mal testen müssen....


----------



## bfri (28. Dezember 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

da ich vereinzelt gefragt wurde, ob auch im *Winter 2014* wieder ein *Garmin/OpenMTBMap Workshop* angeboten wird, krame ich den Thread von 2012 wieder aus, um mal nach dem allgemeinen Interesse im Rhein-Main-Gebiet zu fragen. 

*Am besten melden sich alle, die Interesse haben, hier kurz im Thread.*

Dann schauen wir mal. Wenn sich 5-10 Interessenten melden, könnten wir einen Termin für Januar oder Februar 2014 abstimmen. Urs kann auch wieder einen geeigneten Raum mit Beamer, Internet etc. zur Verfügung stellen.

Viele Grüße und einen guten Rutsch in 2014
Birger


----------



## TiJoe (28. Dezember 2013)

Ich würde wirklich gerne nochmal kommen dürfen!!!

Gruß Joe


----------



## Robsy1964 (28. Dezember 2013)

Hallo,
wie bereits erwähnt würde ich an dem Workshop gerne teilnehmen.
Gruß
Robert


----------



## Spletti (28. Dezember 2013)

also ich würde , wenn der termin passt, auch sehr gerne teilnehmen !

Super Sache!


----------



## hawiro (28. Dezember 2013)

Bin auch gerne dabei, wenn es terminlich passt.

Auf jeden Fall schon mal einen guten Rutsch!


----------



## Paul_FfM (29. Dezember 2013)

Habe Interesse.
Grüße,
P.

Gesendet von meinem KFTT mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## a-rs (29. Dezember 2013)

Hab Interesse. Termin bitte erst NACH den Schulferien.

ars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## woschtel (3. Januar 2014)

Mir würde so in kurs auch gut gefallen! Wäre dabei!!! Cool!


----------



## EA-Tec (8. Januar 2014)

Waere auch dabei!


----------



## bfri (29. Januar 2014)

@TiJoe, @Robsy1964, @Spletti, @hawiro, @Paul_FfMm, @a-rs, @woschtel, @EA-Tec und @ All:

Wir haben als neuen Termin den 19.02.2014 gewählt. *Hier geht's zur Ausschreibung und Anmeldung.*


----------



## TiJoe (29. Januar 2014)

Sehr schade! 

Den 19. + 20. Februar bin ich beruflich verhindert...

Gruß Joe


----------



## woschtel (29. Januar 2014)

Schade... 19.02. bin ich leider on Tour in Portugal


----------

